

Big iOS App Store Changes for Devs Coming to iOS 8 - clarky07
http://www.entrelife.com/2014/06/huge-ios-app-store-changes-coming-to.html

======
clarky07
OP here. This is the first time I've been excited about changes to the app
store as a dev. Who knows how they will actually turn out, but I think they
are all positive.

